

Thoughtful outsiders take on the US by Stephen Fry - sharpn
http://www.stephenfry.com/blog/2009/07/04/americas-place-in-the-world/

======
dkarl
He does a wonderful job of putting into words what I, an American, like about
the U.S. I'm glad somebody else sees our enthusiasm, optimism, and naivety in
the same positive light I sometimes do. I just want to stress that I found his
insightful appreciation of the United States the most enjoyable aspect of the
article before quoting this most hilarious and quotable criticism:

"So let me look again at that holy text: ‘if life gives you lemons, make
lemonade.’ Huh? But… but… Lemons are amongst the best and most wonderful gifts
of nature. They are adaptable, versatile and delicious. A slice for your gin
and tonic – juice to zing life into salads, stews, fish and seafood. Oil and
sweetness from the rind and zest that is pure and perfumed and precious. They
are a staple of what doctors agree is the best dietary regimen we can follow.
So if life gives you lemons, shout ‘Thank you, Life, thank you!’ But the
American response is ‘make lemonade,’ in other words – _just add sugar and
sell it_."

~~~
jlees
I was going to quote that final sentence here, as well. What a phrase to sum
up American enterprise throughout the ages!

I am, as always, in awe of Colonel Fry.

~~~
grellas
For anyone interested, I have posted a link to Mr. Fry's tribute to P.G.
Wodehouse, written in 2000.

It is entitled "What ho My hero, PG Wodehouse."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=689217>

Notable quote: "Without Wodehouse I am not sure that I would be a tenth of
what I am today."

------
grellas
I do not always agree with Stephen Fry but find him to be one of the most
thoughtful commentators around on almost any subject, full of sharp insights
and with a writing and speaking style graced by innumerable felicities.

A most worthy follower of P.G. Wodehouse.

He even makes poetry interesting ("An Ode Less Travelled" is his quite
fascinating book on this otherwise often dull subject).

Anyone wanting to develop strong skills in communication would do well to
study his style closely.

This piece is very long, and even rambling, but a joy to read from the
standpoint of style alone.

~~~
llimllib
I think the style was the only thing that kept me reading... truly smart and
smooth.

------
jgamman
my first thought was Canadian soldiers quoting Shakespeare as they launched
across the great lakes...

------
cLive
I was surprised nobody had submitted it to Digg yet...

[http://digg.com/political_opinion/America_s_Place_In_The_Wor...](http://digg.com/political_opinion/America_s_Place_In_The_World_a_Stephen_Fry_Essay)

